# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Thaksin im Anflug

## Enrico

Laut Medien ist nun schon, lange vor der Landung stark was los am Airport. In der Maschine sitzt er, das ist sicher...

Ob Panzer jetzt auch schon warmlaufen? Denke mal eher die schlafen noch, kommen ne Stunde vorher.

----------


## Enrico

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind jetzt schon alle VIP Räume und Ausgänge geschlossen am Airport. Scheinbar denken die der ist so gut das er 4 h eher landet.

----------


## schiene

ich gehe nicht hin,hab keine Zeit und Lust  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Die Maschine befindet sich im Plan, wird 27 Minuten vor geplant landen.

----------

Hoffentlich weiss dies der ThaiRobert, sonst könnte es noch knapp werden für ihn um seine Willkommensblömchen zu überreichen.

----------


## Enrico

Ch7 bricht in diesem Moment dir Übertragung ab. Übergebe nun an Stefan und geh ins Bett. 

CH7 war schon immer schwer zu bekommen, heute ist klar. Stefan, du hast nun das Wort

----------


## odd

Das nun der 2 1/2. Threat zu Thaksin's Rückkehr. Können vielleicht kombiniert werden.

Die Lage wirkliche Menschenmassen säumen sämtliche Zufahrtsstraßen zur City.

Plakate wie Welcome Thaksin, oder der Retter kehrt zurück wurden zu zig erblickt.

Aber nicht nur "Bauern" auch Gebildete erfreuen sich der Rückkehr. Nun wundert mich es auch nicht warum den Adolf viele Anhänger aus diesem Land begehren.

----------



----------


## odd

Schon geiles Plakat.

Wir vermissen Dich Khun Thaksin, dann noch in dem Manchester City Trikot abgelichtet.

Nee ich sag nix mehr.  :: 

Nein Volker ich fahre dann wohl nicht zum Flughafen.


P.S. Kurz nach der Wahl berichtete die Bangkok Post, daß Thaksin in Februar nach Thailand zurückkehrt. Der Termin voll im Plan.  ::

----------



----------


## odd

Die (für mich) dummen Sprüche nehmen kein Ende.

Es grenzt fast schon an Majestätsbeleidigung.

----------


## odd

uuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddd

Wie ich soeben erfahren durfte. Nicht nur Wähler wurden gekauft, nein auch Fans.

Demnach 300 Baht wenn jemand am Flughafen steht und fleissig mit dem Fähnchen winkt.

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum T-R Thaksinfreund wurde. Seine Küche muss doch finanziert werden.

----------

gelöscht

----------


## odd

Phommel gibs zu das letzte Bild hast ein wenig nachbearbeitet.

----------

> Phommel gibs zu das letzte Bild hast ein wenig nachbearbeitet.


Naja..hab' mir gedacht ein kleines Spässchen hebt vielleicht noch zusätzlich die Stimmung.   ::

----------

"ohne Worte"   ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Phommel gibs zu das letzte Bild hast ein wenig nachbearbeitet.
> 
> 
> Naja..hab' mir gedacht ein kleines Spässchen hebt vielleicht noch zusätzlich die Stimmung.


  ::  dat schaut aber gut aus!wenn das mal keinen Ärger gibt!  ::

----------

Ein widerliches Schmierentheater

----------


## Samuianer

> Ein widerliches Schmierentheater


Thailand wie es singt, lacht, lebt, betruegt, luegt und alles geschickt in Szene setzt!

Der Meister weiss wer seine Karten gemischt hat, von Hongkong aus Alles in die Wege geleitet, Alle werden ihr Gesicht bewahren und er wird als "ehrlicher Mann" aus dem Gericht gehen.

Dann wird allerdings die PAD auf die Strasse gehen!

Sondhi's und Chamlong's Einfluss ist nicht zu unterschaetzen, es sei denn die werden in der Zwischenzeit unter Hausarrest gestellt!

----------

> Zitat von phommel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von odd
> 
> ...


Ich habe erst gedacht: 'Was haben die denn, vielleicht winkt der ja nur', bis ich dann den Herrn im Hintergrund sah.

----------

Ist der Herr im Hintergrund T-R?

Grüße

Volker

----------

Da soll noch einer sagen, Thais kriegen nichts auf die Reihe, ist doch alles perfekt organisiert und von gewaltsamen Zwischenfällen habe ich bis jetzt auch nichts gehört (gelesen)

Grüße

Volker

----------


## wingman

ich habe das ganze im thai tv verfolgt. ein grosser rückschritt für thailand. ich habe mich fast mit meiner nachbarin (thai) in die wolle bekommen, ich wagte zu sagen warum haben sie ihn nicht in den knast geworfen? 
die korruption hat wieder einmal gewonnen, traurige darstellung...................

----------


## odd

> die korruption hat wieder einmal gewonnen, traurige darstellung...................


Habe ich etwas verpasst? Wurde sie schon irgendwann beendet?

Meine Frau hat Thaksins Kniesturz auf Tape aufgenommen. Als ich nach Hause kam als erstes lachend gezeigt. Wahrscheinlich ist er jetzt froh sein ergaunertes Land doch einmal betreten zu dürfen.

----------

> Wahrscheinlich ist er jetzt froh sein ergaunertes Land doch einmal betreten zu dürfen.



Quatsch. 
Betreffend Kniefall: der hat bloss den ehemaligen PR-Berater vom verstorbenen Polen angagiert.

----------


## Samuianer

> Betreffend Kniefall: der hat bloss den ehemaligen PR-Berater vom verstorbenen Polen angagiert.



Hat Herbert mit "wiederlichen Schmierentheater" schon ins rechte Licht gesetzt!

Der Kniefall sagt Alles ueber den Mann und seinen Charakter, einfach ekelerregend!

----------

